
Accused Capital One hacker had stolen data from 30 other companies - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/08/14/prosecutors-say-capital-one-hacker-had-stolen-data-other-companies-her-bedroom/
======
rococoturing
Anyone kept track of the world’s most prestigious hacking competition DEF CON
Capture the Flag in Las Vegas.

The winning players has been taking part in DEFCON for years. It is getting
harder for new-comers to shine.

